# Not So Wild Rabbits



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 6, 2007)

When I was in Valdez there were a bunch of rabbits who were obviously not your regular cottontail and someone had obviously let some of them loose (I later heard from someone who lives there that there was a rabbitry for meat there and the story is that one of the guy's kids let the rabbits go instead of bringing them to dad to be killed). I took a bunch of pictures the first time I was there and posted them on the wild rabbits thread, but it seemed to make some people pretty mad that they weren't "real" wild rabbits, so I'm making a different thread with some more truthful advertising for the pictures from the second time.







This is a picture my Dad took with his phone of me surrounded by bunnies






I counted 10 rabbits there, not sure if you can see them all in the photo






This is with NO zoom on the camera





















They let me get really close as you can tell, the majority of them were babies and were a little skittish, the parents have obviously been domesticated at some point as they came up and sniffed me and let me pet them. They seem pretty healthy and look like they've been doing well for themselves.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, that is amazing.:shock:I hope they can take care of themselves out there, although I suppose if the story is right they are better off then ending up as meat!:?


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 7, 2007)

Great photos!

Makes me sad, though, to think that these sweet buns are on their own to survive after being raised as domestics...though... :?

Where I live there is a farm that always has rabbits for sale...they are large, white...I don't get any closer to look...I can see them from the road. There are 2 wire pens on the grass with some shelter inside and always tons of bunnies. I am pretty certain they are raised for eating rather than as pets. (That's not uncommon in this area.) Sometimes I've been tempted to go there under cover of darkness and set them all free. *_sigh_*


----------



## Spring (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh gosh! :shock:Wonder how many there are out there! Gorgeous rabbits!

In the other thread people weren't getting madat you for posting the pictures, just people gotupset thatpeople let domestic rabbitsin the wild.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 28, 2007)

Went back to Valdez over the weekend and here are some more pictures I took:














































This is a bunny thinking my dad's pants might be delicious:





















It looked like some of these guys had some Champagne D'Argent in them, which would make sense since they are meat rabbits... I also have 2 videos I took which are uploading now


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 28, 2007)

video #1


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 28, 2007)

video #2


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, gosh, they're all so beautiful! Do you know how long they've been out there? How cold does it get in Valdez? Could they be rescued? I want one! I love the one in the last picture, so cute. They all are and they deserve loving homes where they won't be eaten and won't have to fend for themselves.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 29, 2007)

Aww...they're so beautiful...

I hope they're safe...and they're obviously domestic buns...

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 29, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh, gosh, they're all so beautiful! Do you know how long they've been out there? How cold does it get in Valdez? Could they be rescued? I want one! I love the one in the last picture, so cute. They all are and they deserve loving homes where they won't be eaten and won't have to fend for themselves.


This was my fourth time to valdez and I've seen bunnies there every time. I think if someon had the time to try and catch them with a live trap or something they would be pretty easy to grab since they are so human friendly...


----------

